# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Keeping wig hygienic w/o shampooing every day?

## LongHairGuy

Hey folks,

following problem here: As I found out that my horrible(!) tangling issues with my long hair, medium curly full cap only appear when I wear my hair in a wet (or towel dry state), I'm currently having a strategy of really rinsing and shampooing the wig only once a week and let it dry over night. Then it is perfect.

As I want to shower daily, I'm currently using a very loose attachment allowing me to quickly completely remove the wig when I have privacy in my bathroom, have a shower (w/o the wig on) and afterwards put it on again (as it was before, not washed).

For an inactive lifestyle as I had it the past weeks, that seems suitable. However, I actually want to work out every day, especially cardio stuff with heavy sweating. My gym time would normally be in the morning before going to work, but I wouldn't go to the gym w/o hair.

And as you can imagine, I have a strange feeling about my actual body and skin being clean after gym/shower routine, but then putting on a wig that is  kind of unhygienic - like you wouldn't wear your sweat-soaked gym shirt or underpants for work  :Wink: 

So now I'm looking for a solution how to go w/o daily rinsing and shampooing daily (because of the tangling issue, when wearing in a mosut state) but finding a different way to keep thing hygienic. (I'm specially referring to the base, lace by the way). I don't have to worry about all the bacteria working on my base, maybe even starting to smell, while the rest of my body is clean. I want to feel clean on my head, too.

What would you suggest?
"dry shampoo"...?
germicide...?
...?

----------

